# picked up a Taylor...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

This past weekend, me and my GF were in Toronto, and went to visit the 12th Fret on Saturday. It was my first time there, although I scour their website almost daily for the used guitars.

I tried out a 95' Taylor 712 (EI RW back and sides, Sitka top, ebony board in the grand aud. body size) they had for $1700. I loved it, the GF loved it so we took it home to Northern Ontario 

Its such a sweet guitar. Maybe I am not fussy, but I think I have good ears and can play half decently. Whether you finger pick it or flat pick it it seems to be so easy to play - ie, great action, perfect width and thickness neck and its so light. REsponds well to the touch, thats for sure.

Was a good weekend, as we got engaged too 

AJC


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah, that's so nice to read! Congratulations on a new guitar and a new future, Ajcoholic!:wave:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you! In some "dumb way" it actually means a lot more to me because she really bought it for me, and it will always remind me of that weekend.

However, it is a great guitar - I was playing it again quite a bit tonight, and it really sounds lovely.

The funny thing is that I cant fingerpick very well on my dread sized acoustic, but this one makes me not too bad. I think the smaller body size and more comfortable arm position has a lot to do with it.

AJC


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratulations all around! Especially the part about her buying you the guitar...I would take that as a pretty good sign that she understands you. 

I want to go shopping at the 12th Fret the next time I am in Toronto. With any luck I will be able to take my better half as well. 

:rockon:


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice purchase. The x12 is actually Grand Concert shape with the x14 being the Grand Auditorium. They are great fingerpickers, flatpickers and light strummers. With the light bracing and shallow body they will tend to get a little muddy on heavy strumming but they do everything else just great.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Congarts! You can't go wrong with a Taylor:food-smiley-004:


----------



## boyon00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bought my wife a 355ce at the 12th fret, best thing I ever did for her guitar playing....absolutely loves it...


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I like RW on Taylor guitars. love 12fret.com...and congratulations.....


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations on the engagemant!!! and the guitar is neat too..Your a lucky fellow! Enjoy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> *Congratulations on the engagemant!!!* and the guitar is neat too..Your a lucky fellow! Enjoy.


That was in 2007...AJC is a proud new(ish) papa now !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

greco said:


> That was in 2007...AJC is a proud new(ish) papa now !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Wow.. Time flies!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes time does fly... 

Lesley bought me that guitar in January 2007, still think it is the best sounding and playing acoustic i have ever had my mitts on.

It sits currently on a stand inthe bedroom, i play it for our newborn ( well he's almost 8 weeks old) a lot although when it gets humid i will put it back in the case when it isnt being played.

I know a lot of people say Taylors have no soul but man, this one really, really sounds so sweet. And it is loud!

AJC


----------

